# fmj for defence



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

I've seen some post where people use fmj for defence. These are usually in the .380 and smaller calibers. I'm curious if manufacturers make overpressure fmj rounds for defence or if people just use the standerd range ammo.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Some smaller calibers have feed issues with HP ammo so the FMJ just makes that a problem they don't have. Being the smaller calibers have a shorter effective range higher pressure rounds probably is not thought to be needed as much. I had a Bersa Thunder 380 that I kept FMJ in. I used some Russian made ammo (TCW) that seemed to work pretty well. Though I never had fired it into anything but targets and the occasional stack of newspapers.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Caliber considerations aside, some buy what is cheapest and most available which just happens to be FMJ or Ball ammo. JHP's being generally more expensive than FMJ. he plus side is that it is ammo that is practiced with so POA/POI would be a known quality rather than another variable to factor in. Performance will not be potentially as good as a JHP, but people don't always function in a predictable manner under duress whether they be intruder or defender. Whatever the case, if it works for a given individual and their circumstances then so be it.


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know if it comes in a .380 but Federal makes a round called the Expanding FMJ. Basically a nice FMJ design for easy loading but with pre-stressed areas of the jacket that controllably collapse upon hitting a target much like a JHP. Looks like a nice bullet. Here is a link of a test in which the Federal Expanding FMJ is one of many defense rounds tested.
http://images.google.com/imgres?

imgurl=http://www.mouseguns.com/8diff.jpg&imgrefurl=http://actionsbyt.blogspot.com/2008_02_03_archive.html&usg=__znFBuCHv9Mw5oSAg3L8eVkaLvLQ=&h=753&w=748&sz=85&hl=en&start=54&tbnid=Sk18QqyAMl6p0M:&tbnh=142&tbnw=141&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dglock%2B26%26start%3D36%26gbv%3D2%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------

